

Apple's iPad Smokes Past the iPhone 3GS in Speed Test - anderzole
http://www.pcworld.com/article/193597/Apple_iPad_Smokes_Past_the_iPhone_3GS_in_Speed_Test.html?tk=rss_news

======
matthew-wegner
They screwed up the MB/GB suffix--wow:

 _Vronko based his opinion on the 256GB of system memory that the iPad
contains. "That was a pretty big surprise," he said last Saturday after
finishing his iPad teardown. "I expected 512GB or more. The 256GB shows that
it's a single-core processor [inside the A4]."_

------
michaelcampbell
In other news, my new SSD's are faster than the platter drives I bought a year
ago.

------
clammer
They actually wrote an article on this? They might as well have wrote one on
how the iPad is bigger too.

